

The Apple Double Standard - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/apple-double-standard

======
smacktoward
"For some reason, Apple is not only never allowed to fail, it's [sic]
success's [sic] are quickly glossed over while competing products like the
Microsoft Surface are lauded as products of the future... Apple is damned if
it does and is damned if it doesn't."

What the what? Pretty much _all the tech industry has talked about for the
last ten years_ has been Apple's successes; it's the _failures_ that are
quickly forgotten. The failures cited in the article (MobileMe, Ping, and the
G4 Cube) have all completely dropped from public conversation, but people
still regularly talk about their Next Big Thing being "the iPod of [insert
industry here]" and Apple is routinely cited as the Gold Standard of product
design.

And besides all that, there's the absolute truckloads of money Apple takes
home every day, which I would think would ease the sting of the occasional
negative story somewhat.

I mean, come on. I'm old enough to remember a time when Apple fans really
could argue honestly that the company was under siege from a hostile
commentariat. But those days ended a long time ago.

